# Puppy has broken and bleeding canine tooth..what do I do?



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

He is 5 months old, my hubby was playing tug o war with him earlier and it broke. Do they get new teeth like we do from baby to adult? Not sure what to do for him.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Like it broke in half? (Like a person's fractured tooth) Or it came out?


----------



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

It broke off just below the gum line, on an angle. He still has part of it.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

What should you do?
Take him to the vet.

Especially considering the tooth is broken and has not simply fallen out.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

Called an on call vet and he said not to worry about it. We'd be having him neutered in the next month or so, and if it is an adult tooth they'd pull it.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> Called an on call vet and he said not to worry about it. We'd be having him neutered in the next month or so, and if it is an adult tooth they'd pull it.


Call another vet! He could get a really bad infection from a broken tooth.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> Call another vet! He could get a really bad infection from a broken tooth.


The vet filled us in on everything. He said since he would go in soon it would be fine.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> The vet filled us in on everything. He said since he would go in soon it would be fine.


I would still get a 2nd oppinion


----------

